# Premier Drum Wigston Leicester April 2017



## MD (Sep 20, 2017)

Premier, a name that is steeped in tradition and associated with many legendary performers including Keith Moon from The Who, have been making drum kits and percussion instruments since 1922.
Premier Drum moved to South Wigston in 1977 and grew to become one of the world's best-known musical instrument makers..




















































due to be flattened to make way for a Lidl !

​


----------



## smiler (Sep 20, 2017)

Looks a good mooch, was the dosser friendly?, liked it MD, Thanks


----------



## mookster (Sep 21, 2017)

That's cool


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 21, 2017)

That's nice, at least you recorded it for history. Premier drums are very well used by a lot of groups, I don't know how many times have I watched Top of the Pops and seen a band perform with a Premier drum kit.


----------

